# My first smoked Canadian bacon



## richard cameron (Feb 5, 2017)

I decided to try my hand at making some Canadian bacon.  I took a 4 lb pork loin, applied cure to it, and let it rest in my refrigerator for two weeks.  I then did a fry test and found it to be a bit salty but decided to smoke anyway.  After an overnight rest, I then cold smoked it for 8 hours followed by 3 hours of hot smoking.  I let it rest overnight again before slicing it up this morning.  My wife says it tastes more like ham than bacon.  I guess that’s because of the salt level could have been a little lower than it was.  I think it tastes just fine.













Fry Test.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Feb 5, 2017


















Smoked .jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Feb 5, 2017


















Bacon.jpg



__ richard cameron
__ Feb 5, 2017


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2017)

It sure looks good from here!

Al


----------



## emsemt (Feb 6, 2017)

Good job Richard.


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 6, 2017)

Good Job, Did you give it a cold water rinse after pulling it from ? Looks good.


----------



## richard cameron (Feb 6, 2017)

I did wash off the cure, however I didn't do a cold water soak.  I thought at the time the salt level was ok.  It's not that bad.


----------

